
Ask HN: What advice would you give to an East Coast student interning in SF? - agnch
I will be interning with a well-known social media company located in SF this Summer. I plan on doing as many things as possible to learn more about the industry and meet people. I would appreciate suggestions and pointers. What advice would you give me? What places should I visit?
======
yishanl
I'll be interning in SF and study on the East Coast as well.

Shoot me an email!

Ylin 5*2 [@] Boston university

